# Sink base cabinets - water protection for deck



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

I thought I would place this thread here instead of in the carpentry section.

Saw this while perusing the Merrillat site. No big deal, but a nice presentation. A ribbed mat, lipped at edges, detailed to drain at front, is fitted atop decks in sinkbase cabs. 

I don't care whether you use plywood or melamine-faced PB for your decks, this seems like a good thing.

http://www.merillat.com/coreguard


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

UpNorth said:


> I thought I would place this thread here instead of in the carpentry section.
> 
> Saw this while perusing the Merrillat site. No big deal, but a nice presentation. A ribbed mat, lipped at edges, detailed to drain at front, is fitted atop decks in sinkbase cabs.
> 
> ...


 
It is about time a company considered this - I am sure the rest of them will follow. I just replaced an under the sink base shelf that had rotted from a faucet leaking for a long time. With this concept, the water won't sink in the wood but stay on top so they will know they have to fix the leak............... good post !!


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

UpNorth said:


> I thought I would place this thread here instead of in the carpentry section.
> 
> Saw this while perusing the Merrillat site. No big deal, but a nice presentation. A ribbed mat, lipped at edges, detailed to drain at front, is fitted atop decks in sinkbase cabs.
> 
> ...


Yes we are well familiar with it. I betcha it's going to be the biggest draw at the next KBIS show, just as big as when soft close drawers first came out.

Merillat has been my baby for 26 years and I been away from it for the last 2. Now Merillat will make it's presence in my brand new showroom in 6 weeks and I am very excited to have my old friend back. I just dumped my other brands. I go way way back with Merillat. My first kitchen I did was in 1981 and it was with this very product.

The coreguard will be used to market to our Jewish customers. In the Jewish religion, on their holy days they can do no productive work. If they have a leak under their kitchen sink they are not allowed to fix it. So with the coreguard they can let it leak without harm to cabinets or floor. The water gathers in the front area to be wiped up later. 

We already have the floor sample display of this sink base. It's the biggest innovation to come along to the kitchen cabinet industry since the soft close drawer guides and concealed hinges. 

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Just another excuse for people to not clean and fix leaks?


----------

